# Square Enix DKS1373 event



## Cayal (Aug 2, 2008)

Go here for all the news - 

DKΣ3713|PE for PSP! FF13 DEMO ON ACC CONFIRMED! AGITO13 PSP! FFXIII/VERSUS REAL TIME! - PS3Forums

Looking forward to Advent Children Blu Ray with Exclusive FFXIII demo (wow..)

Parasite Eve 3 - psp

Kingdom Hearts - Birth by Sleep (psp)


----------



## Lenny (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm still waiting for the big announcement will shock fans... oh, wait a minute, it wasn't the fact that *Versus XIII* will stay as a PS3 exclusive (honest!), was it? 

I'll post some PSU articles as well (all about the FFXIII trilogy):

FFXIII demo to come with FFVII: Advent Children Complete :: PlayStation Universe (PSU)

An *FFVII Advent Children* bundle for the PS3, with the *FFXIII* demo. Groovy...

Final Fantasy Agito XIII heading to PSP :: PlayStation Universe (PSU)

*FFXIII Agito* is going to be on the PSP - which is quite interesting. So far, *Versus XIII* is the only _Fabula Crystalis Nova_ title that is staying exclusively on the originally intended platform. Though I suppose it now means PS3 and PSP owners can boast, once again, that the full Final Fantasy experience is only available on the PlayStation platform! 

In-game footage of FFXIII and FF Versus XIII shown :: PlayStation Universe (PSU)

In-game footage of both FFXIII and Versus XIII was shown... the rest of the world will probably get to see it in 2010, when some bright spark leaks it, remembering that no-one got to see it in 2008.

Final Fantasy XIII gets Japan 2009 release date :: PlayStation Universe (PSU)

A release date of 2009 for FFXIII in Japan... riii-ght... so Squenix can release it in January, which means the rest of the world gets it in November, or they can release it in November, and we get it in September the following year... big whoop.


----------



## Cayal (Aug 2, 2008)

I hope that wasn't the big annoucemernt (though it was meant to be FFVII related). I think they still got tomorrow.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 2, 2008)

From what I understand, the party is in six, three-hour sessions (today and tomorrow), each for 400 people, which I guess would mean that each session is the same.

Unless the big announcement will come at the end of tomorrow, it will be something that we now know - most probably the Advent Children bundle.

As for it being FFVII related, I think that Squenix only said they'd have an announcement and that it would shock fans, not that they'd have an FFVII announcement that would shock fans - that's something that the media assumed and thus everyone assumed.


----------



## Cayal (Aug 2, 2008)

Chinese whispers.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 2, 2008)

Exactly.

If you haven't seen them, here are impressions from IGN about the Versus XIII and FFXIII trailers that were shown.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 27, 2012)

Why are you bumping 4 year old threads?


----------

